# Very nice day to rabbit hunt



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

We headed out today and took 5 bunnies and had more then a few misses LOL
My son never went rabbit hunting so he had a blast watching me hunt. I took 2 and missed one using my son's single shot... We had 2 adults and 3 children hunting.. what a goodtime...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds fun, did you have a dog?..I dont rabbit hunt anymore because I no longer have a beagle, I sure enjoyed hearing the dog running a rabbit!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Jack HAPPY NEW YEAR buddy...
Yea my cuz has a very old beagle that ran so so but for his age did very well and we still had a blast... That is the 1st time I went rabbit hunting since my beagle passed away several years ago... My cuz has 2 young beagles over a year old that he just doesn't run and won't be worth squat anytime soon if ever...
I'm hoping to pick another one up in a year or two...


----------

